# Spellcasting [probability calculator]



## ElBeaver (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey all

I made a spellcasting probability calculator that computes the odds for

casting a spell - xd6 vs. casting value - includes critical failure and IF
casting vs. dispelling
odds of getting irresistible force (with rerol, ex. blood of tzeentch)
a basic dice distribution, ie. what are the odds of getting x on a roll of yd6
you can find it here click me!


----------

